# International companies and places



## SMButton91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello... being young in the EMS field, I was wondering if working overseas is a good way to get experience and how does one obtain a job overseas?? Any specific companies to apply for, and what kind of countries are common for paramedics to work in? Any information is very much appreciated! Salary, living conditions, etc etc??
Thanks


----------



## usafmedic45 (Dec 6, 2011)

You get them generally by having experience.  Talk to AKFLightMedic.


----------



## SMButton91 (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, will do


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 31, 2012)

hi, 

working outside the USA is a great experience!! You will learn a lot.

I worked/volunteered in Mexico. I worked in a hospital in the ED and in ambulances.

It was superfast paced work. I learned how start IVs, prepare meds, pass meds, take arterial and venous blood samples, take ECGs, interpret ECGs (mexico has some of the best cardiologists in the world and they are great at teaching ECGs), put on casts and splints, give injections, intubate, CPR and I even learned how to give stitches. By the end of 6 months I had stitched up 100s of people. 

Also learned how to do a cardiac massage, assisted in thoracentesis, paracentesis, and central catheter placement. I put in foley caths, I could go on forever.

not bad experience. I got lots of good trauma experience there as well. And it wasnt just a cluster F&^* the docs were very demanding and always taught me things but then made me prove that I knew what they had taught me.

the only bad thing is that I am not a paramedic in the states so I can do any of this stuff  Hopefully that will change soon.

i strongly encourage you to go abroad to work. If you are an EMTb, be prepared to be very very unprepared  but that is the fun part.

good luck


----------



## SMButton91 (Jan 31, 2012)

I just recently got my PS cert in December. So I'm a "para-pup" if you will  . Just wanting to get experience as I'm young and single. Iowa here doesn't really have a large amount of calls, at least where I live.  Appreciate the response. I'll definatelly look south when deciding my future endeavors.


----------



## austinwarren (Jan 31, 2012)

I've been looking at overseas work as well. I am 18 and going to EMT-B this summer and hopefully Fire standards in the Fall or Spring. After that would I be able to apply for overseas? Or do I need experience? I really just want to make the money so I can put it away and make a good living by myself. I enjoy learning and travelling so I think it would be a great way to do that.


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 31, 2012)

when you say overseas where do you wish to go??


----------



## austinwarren (Jan 31, 2012)

Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan, etc. anywhere that pays good and is hiring.


----------



## ethomas4 (Jan 31, 2012)

well, i dont have experience over there so i dont know. but, I always see job postings for those areas on indeed.com, craigslist worldwide, saintinternational.us ... or just google it.

From my experiences and what I have seen, if you are not a paramedic you are not getting paid. but i could be wrong

good luck!!


----------

